# ECF: Game 7: Detroit Pistons @ Miami Heat



## DetBNyce

<center> @ 
*(1) Miami Heat (H: 35-6 R: 24-17) vs. (2) Detroit Pistons (H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Saturday, June 6th
8:00 PM
TV: TNT*<center>

<center>* Series tied 3-3*</center>

<center>*Probable Starters:*



*Shaquille O'Neal l Udonis Haslem l Eddie Jones l Dwyane Wade l Damon Jones*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats


For all the marbles...


----------



## hirschmanz

you can tell who's gonna win just by looking at the pictures... who's holding the trophies?


----------



## kamego

Should be a great game but I wonder what ref's the league picked for this game?


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> Should be a great game but I wonder what ref's the league picked for this game?



Who knows and I don't think it matters. 

I do think they (the refs) will let the players decide this one, so I see a game in which the refs let the guys bang to erase any doubt about who will decide the outcome.


----------



## sliver

agreed...i don't think there will be any kind of star treatment from the refs this game. they'll be extra careful since they realize they're being watched more closely these couple of games due to severel questionable calls during games 2-5.


----------



## Copper

I also think the refs have to let the players decide this one. With all the complaining from both sides over the officiating? I dont see any way the refs let the whistles get out of control. This will be a double edged sword for the Pistons though cause that means Shaq wont get called for much offensively and Wade might not get the bail outs when he is outta control on the offensive end. Mourning will be in there bangin hard cause this will probably be his only legit shot at gettin a ring. Well lots of us called this goin to 7 and now its here. Lets hope the anticipation wasnt greater than the game. I for one expect a battle and the score will be close.


----------



## DetBNyce

Wade's health will be the biggest story of this game. If he comes out blazing an already loud Heat crowd will be that much louder. We've been in this situation before and I can only hope that that at least has us prepared for the type of game we'll be in come tomorrow night.

What we need:

A nice dose of Elden Campbell.

Limit turnovers -- Our offense has a tendency to stall and committing turnovers only compounds that problem, plus when we're not turning it over that usually means the ball movement i good and that's when we're at our best.

Low post scoring: The stats don't lie on this one. When we get low post scoring or scoring in the paint we're a lot better team. Chauncey and Rip have the ability to get it going at a moments notice, so it will be beneficial for us to get Sheed and Dice going early on.


----------



## hirschmanz

CJ said:


> Wade's health will be the biggest story of this game. If he comes out blazing an already loud Heat crowd will be that much louder. We've been in this situation before and I can only hope that that at least has us prepared for the type of game we'll be in come tomorrow night.
> 
> What we need:
> 
> A nice dose of Elden Campbell.
> 
> Limit turnovers -- Our offense has a tendency to stall and committing turnovers only compounds that problem, plus when we're not turning it over that usually means the ball movement i good and that's when we're at our best.
> 
> Low post scoring: The stats don't lie on this one. When we get low post scoring or scoring in the paint we're a lot better team. Chauncey and Rip have the ability to get it going at a moments notice, so it will be beneficial for us to get Sheed and Dice going early on.


good points, but even if dwyane wade is out, those are difficult goals against a heat team that will come out with more energy than in game six. The heat are simply stronger in the low post. Shaq and Zo are just rippling with strength. The turnovers will be key, though. Trapping dwyane wade if he is in and everyone else if he isn't will be huge.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I 100% sure that the Pistons will win this series.

Wade is not going to be 100% and Miami already have too many injuries i just dont see how Miami can win with all of these injuries at stake. It says alot by the Heat to take it to game 7 with a injured team.


----------



## maswe12

Tommorow nights game hopefully will be the closest of the series. (there really havent been any close close games). Im terrified about wade tommorow night...This isnt the type of injury that he can play well through. At the same time...guys like eddie, damon, keyon, rasual etc all play alot better at home...so I think the home court is huge for that, but then again the pistons dont care where they are playing. It should be a really good game. I think how much wade can contribute, and how he can make other guys better will be the key. I think shaq needs to stay out of foul trouble, but i dont think we will see the ticky tack calls on either side tommorow night.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I also think the Heat are too injured to have a chance.


----------



## kamego

The Heat are banged up and that will be costly. Unless all of their bench players are hot tomorrow night, they will need a huge night from Shaq and Wade. Hurt or not, the Heat need Wade to put 20 on the board.


----------



## slyder

To win game 7 in Miami the Pistons will need to play as close to a perfect game as can be. Miami is going to come out with a ton of energy, and the Pistons will have to weather that storm. They will need to win the turnover battle, limit their own and force some on the other end. They simply cannot allow themselves to make a bunch of turnovers and get the Heat going in transition. That will only fuel the Heat crowd. 

They must play with Piston's intensity on the defensive end. Dwyane Wade should get no easy shots, and no player should get an uncontested layup. If you have to foul and send them to the line, then so be it. Every point in this game is going to count. Ben Wallace has to be a factor. He has to play his best game of the series tonight, it's time to turn that knob up to full throttle. It's also important that Rasheed keeps Udonis Haslem off the offensive glass. We need to limit the production the Heat get out of their role players, and that production will increase greatly if the Heat get a bunch of second chance opportunities.

Offensively, there needs to be great ball movement, swinging the ball around to the open man. We've got to take advantage of mismatches in the post. Rasheed needs to start on the block, get some things going offensively find a rythm and then he can gradually move out. But, it's important that he is mainly down low, because he can do some serious damage on Haslem. Same goes for Tayshaun. If Wade is trying to defend him, which he will be then he needs to take advantage, tonight more then ever. I want to see Tayshaun running off of a lot of screens. Let's see how Wade handles that with the banged up ribs.

I don't think officiating has decided one game in this series, and it's not going to decide game 7. But, the Pistons can't get frustrated early if they are not getting the calls. Just play through it.


----------



## Brian.

Seems to be a lot of optimism from us piston fan's. I like our chances but if wade can play or have a willis reed type effect we might be in trouble. I was thinking about the Wade injury and it reminds me a lot of Isiah's injury in game 6 of the 88 finals. Wade isn't as good as Isiah and its only the ECF but there are a lot of similarites. The pistons were up 3-2 when Isiah went down with the badly sprained ankle. I guess the moral of the story is heat fans we have felt your pain losing a superstar to injury in an important series. It will be interesting to see how this game is officiated. I think that refs for the most part will swallow their whistles I am pretty sure the NBA doesn't want a game 7 decided by the refs. I all I ask for from the pistons is to go out there and play your *** off. If I was LB I would pull out the championship dvd from last year and have the players watch it before tip off. I know personally everytime I watch it I get pumped up. I assume it does the same for the players.


----------



## DetBNyce

Something like 82% of the home teams win game 7 and ESPN reported that since 1978 the team that wins game six by 25 or more points has gone on to lose every game 7. No idea how that has happened everytime, but it has.

Like slyder said we should go at Wade. I'm not saying alter the gameplan, because we still have to get the ball inside, but Tayshaun and whoever else Wade draws should go right at him to test those ribs of his out and to make him play on both sides of the court. Weathering the early storm will be crucial, Wade will be back and this will be Miami's first shot at going to the NBA finals, the crowd will be very loud.

We just have to play our game and don't panic if we get down early. We have a tendency to force shots when we get down early, but if we stick to our offense of moving the ball and hitting the open man, the shots will start to fall. And if they don't it just wasn't our night.

I'm not as optimistic as a lot of Pistons fans, but I do believe we have a good shot at winning, and of course I hope we do.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Detroit wins tonight........its going to be a low scoring game which plays right into the Pistons hands....they win by 10 going away...


----------



## hirschmanz

If the pistons bring like they did in game 6, this series is already over.

D-Wade or not, the pistons brought it, and if they can play like that, not even san antonio can stop them


----------



## BlackNRed

MiamiHeat03 said:


> I 100% sure that the Pistons will win this series.
> 
> Wade is not going to be 100% and Miami already have too many injuries i just dont see how Miami can win with all of these injuries at stake. It says alot by the Heat to take it to game 7 with a injured team.


 :krazy: you're "100%" sure that Miami will lose huh? Well maybe you should find yourself a new team. Any team has at least a chance to win ANY game, no matter how small that chance is. You're not a 100% sure of anything, and completely full of crap. It saddens me that you call yourself a Heat fan. :no:


----------



## Lope31

I have an athletic banquet for my school tonight. Starting at 5:30. Luckily my basketball coach and athletic director of our school is a die hard Pistons fan so I think I'll be alright. I am goign to tape it anyway.

I am not as confident as some of you other guys on...but all my uCash is on this game. Sorry CJ.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

I just put 10,000 points down on the Pistons....


----------



## DetBNyce

Lope31 said:


> I have an athletic banquet for my school tonight. Starting at 5:30. Luckily my basketball coach and athletic director of our school is a die hard Pistons fan so I think I'll be alright. I am goign to tape it anyway.
> 
> I am not as confident as some of you other guys on...but all my uCash is on this game. Sorry CJ.


Sorry for what?


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

I think he meant you are a sorry, sorry man....ha ha


----------



## -33-

All I'm gonna say is good luck, hopefully it's a good game to watch tonight.

Those will the the last good words you hear out of my mouth, win or lose tonight.


----------



## maswe12

With all the whining heard this whole series, this board has impressed me for the most part...Good luck tonight....Maybe we can have one close game this series. GO HEAT.


----------



## hirschmanz

maswe12 said:


> With all the whining heard this whole series, this board has impressed me for the most part...Good luck tonight....Maybe we can have one close game this series. GO HEAT.


Fans of good basketball are always friends before games.


----------



## kamego

As a Piston fan I hope tonight is a great game. I hope the refs call it fair and everyone plays. That being said I also hope the Heat don't score 70 lol


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

Yo, Piston Fans you guys better burn out the Heat tonight!!!!!!
NBA Finals 2005
Detriot Pistons vs. SAN ANTINO SPURS
YEAH!!! LETS GO PISTON


----------



## maswe12

hirschmanz said:


> Fans of good basketball are always friends before games.


Hahaha...very true. But emotions set in after a W or a L. I figured Id get it in before i tossed on my red and black blinders.


----------



## UD40

Well boys......*dramatic pause, build up, tension growing*....lets get it on


----------



## DetBNyce

Well it's time... do we really want to give up our belts so soon?


----------



## DetBNyce

Ben with two early shots, but I don't have a problem with them because they were good shots.


----------



## DetBNyce

Missing some easy baskets early. But I like the aggressiveness I see out of Prince.


----------



## P33r~

Where's kamego lol.

Thanks for the updates CJ it would be great if you could give a score update aswell every post. 

I hope our offense is existant in this game.


----------



## The Enigma

After having an excellent floor game in game 6 it appears that Billups is out for himself in this game.


----------



## DetBNyce

13-9, 5:13 left in the first. Shaq has had some easy buckets, mostly like all the other games in the series. Wade isn't really looking to shoot right now. But his penetration may be a problem. PRince was guarding him early. We've missed about 4 or 5 layups. We usually get down early in big games for whatever reason, like 7-2, then we usually end the quarter well. Let's hope that happens tonight.


----------



## DetBNyce

The Enigma said:


> After having an excellent floor game in game 6 it appears that Billups is out for himself in this game.


The only shots I want Billups shooting are from the post and open threes. Ben with another bad pass. 15-9 Heat/.


----------



## DetBNyce

If we could cut down on the missed layups we'd be winning. Miami 17-13.

Possessions like that last one where Sheed was able to play Shaq well make me wonder why he can't guard him and Ben Udonis. Then Sheed picks up a foul on Haslem and I kind of see why.


----------



## Brian.

If LB is going to insist on playing Shaq one on one you have to put Elden in the game. This is possibly the last game of his career I am sure he has 25 good minutes left in him.


----------



## DetBNyce

Call more plays for Sheed. We need him tonight.


----------



## DetBNyce

We just gave them two points right there. We watched Eddie Jones chase that rebound down.

23-19


----------



## Brian.

Decent end to the quarter for the pistons. Sheed got 3 baskets in a row. FT continue to kill us. 

23-21 Heat


----------



## DetBNyce

I really like it when we press Miami. It doesn't let them get into their offense where they can just post and re post with Shaq until he's too close tot eh basket to defend.

Shaq 5-6 in the first, with 3 being on dunks, and we're only down two. I'll take it... Keep force feeding Sheed and calling plays for him within ten feet of the basket.


----------



## Brian.

DJ goes to the lockerroom it looks like he hurt his ankle.


----------



## DetBNyce

We open the second quarter with the starters in the game. I don't think we've seen that in quite some time. 

Dice and Hunter in for Billups and Sheed. 23-23


----------



## Brian.

Tay with a nice put back slam

25-23 pistons


----------



## Brian.

Rip on fire

27-23 pistons


----------



## DetBNyce

That's the Tayshaun we know. He comes flying through with a tip dunk.

TO Miami. 27-23 Pistons


----------



## thekid

Rip is on fiyaa


----------



## DetBNyce

Wade on the bench, Shaq in with Zo. Detroit counters with Dice and Sheed.


----------



## Brian.

Sheed for 3

36-27 pistons


----------



## kamego

thursday night we play at SA i hate ABC doing games lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Nice play by Hunter there, but he was called for the foul. Pistons up 38-29. Looking good, keep the focus.


----------



## kamego

Miami isn't getting any play out of the bench tonight. It's Shaq verus the world


----------



## Brian.

That sheed/dice combo is working real nicely against shaq/zo. There big guys can get out on the perimeter quick enough to get a hand in their face.


----------



## kamego

Once Sheed hit the post shot, he has been hitting his jumpers. No big men are going to guard that very well.


----------



## kamego

horrible turnover by miami


----------



## kamego

missed 3 by LH rebound miami
foul called on dice his 1st


----------



## kamego

Shaq misses and tips the rebound in


----------



## kamego

LH misses the jumper as the shot clock goes off


----------



## kamego

Shaq fouled by Dice his 2nd foul


----------



## Brian.

Hunter has been great but he needs to create on offensive not jack up shots. BTW where the hell is Elden.


----------



## kamego

Dice and Hunter come out

Damon Jones checks back in


----------



## kamego

EC comes in on que for you lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Good move bringing Campbell and Prince in. Our offense had bogged down a little and the refs were calling pushing fouls on thePistons for Shaq.


----------



## kamego

Big 3 by Mr Big Shot


----------



## kamego

Dice does better in short spurts it takes time for Miami to guard him correctly

Haslem scores and is fouled by EC


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> Hunter has been great but he needs to create on offensive not jack up shots. BTW where the hell is Elden.



Yea, we ddin't need Hunter as much with Wade not being too aggressive, but Hunter trying to run a pick n roll is the last thing I want to see.


----------



## kamego

Haslem misses the free throw
Prince rebounds


----------



## kamego

rasheed misses shaq rebounds
wade is fouled by Rasheed his 2nd


----------



## kamego

LB calls time
expect sheed to sit the rest of the half probally time to see Ben again


----------



## DetBNyce

Two fouls on Sheed as he's called for the blocking foul. Our offensive execution has fallen off the last couple possessions. We need to get back to it. Either dump the ball down low or get back to setting screens on the weakside of the offense.


----------



## Brian.

The offense has gone stagnant. Elden with the bad foul there. If your going to foul Haslem knock him on his *** so he doesn't make the bucket. We need to close out this half with a nice run get the lead up to 10-12.


----------



## kamego

We seem to be trying to coast into halftime. Would be nice to see some order after this timeout.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> LB calls time
> expect sheed to sit the rest of the half probally time to see Ben again



I hope he puts Dice in. You can't protect thses guys forever. I mean Dice isn't going to foul out so we need to get all we can out of him.


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> The offense has gone stagnant. Elden with the bad foul there. If your going to foul Haslem knock him on his *** so he doesn't make the bucket. We need to close out this half with a nice run get the lead up to 10-12.



Exactly. We've gone away from waht's been working. It's like we're taking the first available shot or rushing whereas before we were taking our time.


----------



## kamego

ben is in for rasheed


----------



## kamego

wade hits both 41-35


----------



## kamego

EC misses
Prince blocked by Shaq
Wade misses the reverse


----------



## kamego

EC is fouled by Wade his 2nd foul team's first


----------



## kamego

Rip misses the jumper


----------



## kamego

Shaq is fouled by EC his 2nd

Shaq to the line for 2


----------



## DetBNyce

Another rushed shot. 

These off the ball fouls on Shaq are killing us.


----------



## kamego

Shaq is long on the first
and the second
Prince rebound


----------



## kamego

Rip drains the jumper 43-35


----------



## kamego

Shaq misses EC rebounds


----------



## kamego

EC turns it over 
Wade takes it to the hole and Prince is called for a foul and a block


----------



## DetBNyce

Wow at the foul


----------



## kamego

Two shots for Wade

makes the first 43-36
makes the second 43-37


----------



## kamego

Billups forces the shot and draws the foul
Damon Jones' first foul
Billups to the line for 2


----------



## Brian.

At least we got a makeup call for the bad call on prince.

45-37 detroit


----------



## kamego

Billups makes the first 44-37
and makes the second 45-37


----------



## kamego

Offensive foul called on Wade his 3rd foul


----------



## kamego

Wade
8 points 2 of 8 shooting 2 assists

prince misses the jumper


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones misses the 3
out of bounds off of Shaq

LB calls the 20 second timeout


----------



## Brian.

We got the ball with 7 secs left before halftime see if we can make this a 10 point game.


----------



## kamego

Detroit ball with 7.3 seconds to go in the half


----------



## DetBNyce

Get a goos shot on this possession. Maybe Chauncey can get it up the floor quick and we can get that Sheed three from the top of the key off the pick.


----------



## Petey

Go Pistons! 

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Ok, I must say, I will be rooting for the Spurs next week though... 

-Petey


----------



## kamego

Sheed turns it over and Eddie Jones hits a half courter to end the half


----------



## DetBNyce

Now how in the world did that happen.


----------



## kamego

Petey said:


> Ok, I must say, I will be rooting for the Spurs next week though...
> 
> -Petey


Thanks for your support


----------



## Petey

What a horrid turn of luck...

-Petey


----------



## Brian.

Well that was worst possible end to the 2nd quarter. Sheed loses the ball and Jones hits a 3 at the buzzer.


----------



## Petey

CJ said:


> Now how in the world did that happen.


S_D sold his soul just a few seconds ago...

-Petey


----------



## kamego

Shot at the buzzer counts

Halftime

*Detroit 45*
Miami 40


----------



## Brian.

It looks like LB had a word with pistons about officiating. Sheed isn't talk back to the refs at all.


----------



## DetBNyce

Bad way to end the quarter, but we're still up 5.

Our offensive execution was pretty bad in the last 5 or 6 minutes of the half. I'm hoping LB calls some plays for Sheed on the block to open up the third and maybe some post plays for Prince. Rip will get his no matter what and Chauncey will find a way to get his when the time is right.


----------



## DetBNyce

Petey said:


> S_D sold his soul just a few seconds ago...
> 
> -Petey



LOL... I would believe that too.


----------



## kamego

The key stat to me so far is 40. Miami only has 40 points. We are playing slow piston style basketball.


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> It looks like LB had a word with pistons about officiating. Sheed isn't talk back to the refs at all.



I think they all know when it's time to get down to business and worry about that other stuff later.


----------



## kamego

Rasheed did toss the head band quite early without arguing with the refs. Glad to see it


----------



## Copper

I dont think its so much that LB has talked to them as much as it is that the refs have let them play and except for a few bad whistles its been pretty fair both ways. My only real gripe of bad whistle was the call against Tay on his Wade block ( which was very clean). Aside from that the refs have been non factors both ways. We need to find a way to light a fire under Bens AZZZZ He has been very subdued and un emotional this series.


----------



## DetBNyce

I still feel we can play better. We shot very well statistically, but we had a lot of bad shots taken. It's all about taking advantage of the mismatches and helping each other out. That's what this team is built on, if we can continue to do those things we have a great chance to take this one.


----------



## Copper

We need to keep Rip coming off the screens and shooting and stop him from trying to go one on one. Post Sheed and Tay and when Sheed and Dyess are in run the high pick and roll to death and let the guards crash the boards. Shaq wants nothin to do with poppin out on those pops.


----------



## kamego

lets get this 2nd half going


----------



## Brian.

Here is the most reassuring stat I have heard in awhile. The leader at half time of each game this series has won the game.


----------



## -33-

CJ said:


> LOL... I would believe that too.


It's worth it..... :clap:


----------



## kamego

Foul on Shaq yeah boyyyyyyy


----------



## kamego

ben with the dunk

49-44


----------



## kamego

Wade floats it off the glass
49-46


----------



## kamego

Delay of game warning on Miami


----------



## kamego

Ben with the big dunk
51-46


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones with the dunk assisted by Shaq
51-48


----------



## kamego

Billups hits the twisting ugly shot
53-48


----------



## kamego

Wade is fouled by Rasheed his 3rd foul

The wrong ref made the call there


----------



## kamego

Wade shots 2 free throws
makes the 1st 53-49
makes the 2nd 53-50


----------



## kamego

Billups scores on the post up
55-50


----------



## kamego

Ben knocks the ball away from Shaq
Rasheed hits the 17 footer
57-50


----------



## kamego

Wade is fouled by Rip his 2nd team's 3rd


----------



## kamego

Wade goes glass again and scores
57-52


----------



## kamego

Rip turns it over


----------



## kamego

Miami turns it over
Prince air balls a 3
out of bounds off of Detroit


----------



## kamego

tv timeout with 5:22 to go in the 3rd quarter
Detroit 57
Miami 52


----------



## DetBNyce

Tay got fouled on that three attempt. We still need to get back to making the smart play om offense.


----------



## kamego

It looked like Tay got hit on the elbow but either way someone should have rebounded the ball


----------



## Brian.

Billups needs to keep taking it against DJ.

57-52 pistons


----------



## kamego

Have pick and choose there. We don't want them to take the hobbled DJ out of the game


----------



## kamego

Wade to Shaq for the dunk
57-54


----------



## DetBNyce

Wade has owned this third quarter so far.


----------



## kamego

Rasheed for 3!!!!!!!!!!!
60-54

Rasheed is 6 of 10 shooting


----------



## kamego

Haslem hits the 12 foot jumper
60-56


----------



## kamego

Billups is fouled by DJ while backing him down


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> Billups needs to keep taking it against DJ.



Good call. I hope we keep doing that every few possessions down the court.


----------



## kamego

Rip is fouled by Shaq his 3rd foul


----------



## kamego

Rip misses and Miami rebounds


----------



## kamego

Wade finger rolls from 10 feet away
60-58


----------



## kamego

Billups backs down DJ and misses the turn around


----------



## kamego

Wade is fouled by Rip his 3rd foul


----------



## Brian.

Time to get lindsey in the game for some D on Wade.


----------



## kamego

Miami calls a timeout as it can't get the ball in within 5 seconds


----------



## DetBNyce

Get back to denying Wade the ball. Don't let him get it. I wouldn't mind seeing some Hunter right now. We need to switch it up, throw him off a little. Don't want him finishing the quarter strong, nor do we want him going into the 4th feeling it.


----------



## kamego

Wade goes glass again
60-60


----------



## kamego

Offensive foul called on Prince for throwing Wade to the ground


----------



## kamego

tv timeout
60-60 with just under 3 minutes to go in the 3rd


----------



## DetBNyce

This point in the game is just like the beginning of the game. Wade has gotten it going and the crowd is into it. We can't panic if they get up by a couple points, we just have to sustain.


----------



## P33r~

Wade is cutting that lead again. Is Hunter in for us yet?


----------



## kamego

Hunter was not in the game before the timeout


----------



## kamego

After the timeout
Piston Lineup Ben Hunter Billups Rip Rasheed


----------



## kamego

Wade finally misses a shot Ben rebounds


----------



## DetBNyce

P33r~ said:


> Wade is cutting that lead again. Is Hunter in for us yet?



He's in now. And Wade misses his first attempt.


----------



## kamego

Rip is fouled by Haslem while trying to goto the hole


----------



## kamego

Ben misses
rebound to LH
LH airballs and shot clock violation is called


----------



## kamego

Out of bounds off of LH Miami ball with 12 on the shot clock


----------



## kamego

Eddie Jones misses a 3
Haslem runs down the rebound
Rasheed is called for a foul his 4th


----------



## DetBNyce

After all of this, a basket to put us up would od wonders.


----------



## kamego

Prince and Rasheed both have 4
Haslem hits the 1st free throw 60-61
and the 2nd free throw 60-62


----------



## kamego

Butler comes into the game for Wade


----------



## kamego

Rip ties the game with the nice jumper off the dribble


----------



## kamego

Rip knocks Butlers pass out of bounds Miami ball
Dooling is way off with the 3
Big dunk by Dice on the break
64-62


----------



## kamego

Shaq posts off and goes off the glass
64-64


----------



## kamego

Billups posts up and is fouled by Dooling his 1st


----------



## DetBNyce

With Wade out they are going to force feed Shaq, which makes me wonder why in the hell is Elden on the bench.


----------



## kamego

Billups misses the contested 3 pointer


----------



## DetBNyce

Bad, bad shot by Billups.


----------



## kamego

Dooling misses and Shaq puts it back


----------



## kamego

Hunter goes to the hole and Haslem rejects it


----------



## kamego

After 3 quarters
Detroit 64
Miami 66


----------



## Brian.

The season comes down to these 12 minutes


66-64 Heat


----------



## DetBNyce

Well, down 2 heading into the fourth. This team claims to like playing with their backs against the wall, what else could you ask for?... they have 12 minutes to prove that to be true.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

I am very nervous.....I dont like the feel of this game....


----------



## kamego

I am not nervous. Billups has a clear cut advantage in the post and DJ already sprained his ankle. It's all on Billups now.


----------



## kamego

here we go start of the 4th and Shaq is on the bench


----------



## DetBNyce

Midnight_Marauder said:


> I am very nervous.....I dont like the feel of this game....



We have to close out quarters better. We're getting sloppy halfway through the quarters after playing excellent in the beginning.


----------



## kamego

Offensive foul on Dooling to start the quarter his 2nd


----------



## kamego

Hunter Prince Dice Rip Ben in the game right now

Rip is fouled by Haslem his 2nd foul


----------



## kamego

Ben is fouled while shooting by Butler his 2nd Miami's 2nd foul


----------



## kamego

Ben misses the first
and the second


----------



## kamego

Wade misses 
Rip rebounds


----------



## DetBNyce

No baskets, but a very good start. 3 fouls already.


----------



## kamego

Rip posts Dooling and Dooling fouls his 2nd this quarter

Miami has 3 team fouls in the first 52 seconds


----------



## kamego

Prince goes to the hole and is rejected by Zo


----------



## kamego

Rasheed is in for Ben
Rip hits off the in bound play

66-66


----------



## DetBNyce

Sheed has to walk that fine line of still playing aggressively but avoiding fouls.


----------



## kamego

Dooling hits the 5 footer
66-68


----------



## kamego

Hunter rims out a open 3


----------



## kamego

Dooling hits off the glass
66-70


----------



## kamego

Rasheed hits from the post
68-70


----------



## kamego

Dooling misses the 3 and Dice rebounds


----------



## kamego

Dice misses the 18 foot jumper


----------



## kamego

Zo is fouled in the post and Dice comes up grabbing his leg


----------



## DetBNyce

Scary moment there with Dice's knee.


----------



## kamego

Hard to tell if Dice is grabbing the knee or the calf there


----------



## kamego

Dice has had a lot of calf trouble so it could be either at this point


----------



## Lope31

****.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> Hard to tell if Dice is grabbing the knee or the calf there


I think it's the calf. 

Counting down to the moment when Billups can get back on the floor.


----------



## kamego

8:41 to go in the game


----------



## DetBNyce

Well Dice is still in.


----------



## kamego

Zo misses the first free throw
and makes the 2nd

68-71


----------



## kamego

Offensive foul called on Dice


----------



## kamego

Shaq posts up and scores
68-73


----------



## DetBNyce

Campbell, please. For at least a couple minutes/


----------



## kamego

Dice forces it and misses


----------



## kamego

Shaq is called for traveling


----------



## kamego

Ben loses it


----------



## kamego

Haslem is fouled by Rasheed while shooting


----------



## DetBNyce

Well I'll take Sheed guarding Shaq.


What the hell are we doing. We need a TO bad.


----------



## kamego

EC is coming in for Rasheed
Haslem hits the first
and misses the second

68-74


----------



## kamego

EC misses the open jumper


----------



## kamego

Shaq misses
Rip rebounds
Prince hits the jumper
70-74


----------



## DetBNyce

Finally.


----------



## kamego

Offensive foul called on Wade

Deeeeetroit Basketball

Wade's 4th foul


----------



## kamego

Billups airballs
EC saves it to Prince
Billups pass to EC and he is fouled while shooting


----------



## kamego

EC to the line for 2 shots down 4 with under 6 minutes to go


----------



## DetBNyce

It seems like we're down by a lot more than 4, but the good thing is we can only start to play better. These last couple of minutes have been horrid. 

Dice in for Ben anyone?


----------



## ChrisWoj

*scratches head* I think we should start calling him Ka "ESPN Gametracker" Mego.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

So far so good for EC if he can hit these free throws he can help us for 2 or 3 minutes until Rasheed comes back


----------



## P33r~

I dont feel too comfortable about this one. This is nervewracking, its worse when you arent even watching the game.


----------



## kamego

It's horrible any way you rack it up lol


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> *scratches head* I think we should start calling him Ka "ESPN Gametracker" Mego.
> 
> 
> -Chris.



As long as I'm not Boomer I'm fine lol


----------



## kamego

here we go 5:46 to go


----------



## kamego

EC bricks the first


----------



## DetBNyce

P33r~ said:


> I dont feel too comfortable about this one. This is nervewracking, its worse when you arent even watching the game.



i haven't been this nervous in quite sometime. It's not that I worry about the guys, but just about everything we do from here on out is important.


----------



## kamego

EC sinks the second

71-74


----------



## kamego

Haslem misses and Ben rebounds


----------



## kamego

tie game

mr big shot says yessss sirrrrr


----------



## kamego

Wade shots and is fouled by Rip his 4th foul

2 shots for Wade


----------



## kamego

never mind they didnt give him continuation no free throws


----------



## kamego

wade misses EC rebounds yessss sirrrr


----------



## kamego

EC turns it over
Jones misses a layup on the break
out of bounds off of MIami
Wade gets up slow needs the ref to help him up

Deeetroit Basketball


----------



## P33r~

score/time?!


----------



## kamego

full timeout on the floor

4:01 to play

Tie game 74-74


----------



## DetBNyce

This is it, less than 5 to go.


----------



## kamego

if you aren't screaming at your tv or monitor, nows a great time to start

Wade is moving slow and clutching his back. It's the first time he has shown signs of pain outside of just playing slower then usual.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> if you aren't screaming at your tv or monitor, nows a great time to start
> 
> Wade is moving slow and clutching his back. It's the first time he has shown signs of pain outside of just playing slower then usual.


Well they still have Shaq. 


Just give me some buckets.


----------



## Brian.

Lets draw some fouls and get to the line.


----------



## kamego

Yeah but hack a shaq is a great defense before the 2 minute mark and EC is in the game lol

If I see one more commerical for the closer i might cry


----------



## kamego

hell of a dunk by BEN

76-74


----------



## DetBNyce

Shaq hasn't scored in how long? And we take Campbell out? Forget this going with the starters...

Maybe not... Ben dunks it hard. lol


----------



## kamego

Hack a Shaq now in affect

Ben's first foul of the game


----------



## Brian.

Great dunk by ben

76-74


----------



## kamego

Shaq makes the first 76-75


----------



## DetBNyce

Good foul. That was the most aggressive play on the defensive end I've seen out of Ben this entire series.


----------



## kamego

Shaq makes the 2nd

76-76
with 3:20 to play


----------



## Brian.

On the defensive end Ben might as well spend all his fouls on shaq

76-76


----------



## kamego

Rasheed posts up and misses
Miami rebound


----------



## kamego

Shaq posts and goes glass
76-78


----------



## kamego

Billups misses a horrible 3 pointer


----------



## kamego

DJ turns it over


----------



## kamego

Rip lays it up and ties the game

78-78


----------



## kamego

Shaq is dragged to the ground by Ben 
the shot doesnt go in

Ben just about tackles him
2 free throws


----------



## Brian.

Great foul by Ben put shaq on his *** and make him earn it on the line.


----------



## kamego

Shaq misses the first


----------



## kamego

Shaq makes the 2nd

78-79


----------



## kamego

Rasheed posts up Haslem and is fouled

2 free throws coming

Both teams are over the foul limit
Haslem's 3rd foul of the game


----------



## Brian.

Sheed draws the foul he needs to make them both


----------



## DetBNyce

C'mon fellas... smart ball, keep it up.


----------



## kamego

Rasheed hits the 1st free throw

79-79


----------



## Brian.

hit the first and the 2nd


----------



## kamego

Rasheed hits the 2nd

80-79 with 1:20 to go


----------



## kamego

Wade misses the jumper
out of bounds out of Miami

Deeeetroit Basketballllll


----------



## Brian.

terrible jumper by wade pistons up 1 with ball


----------



## DetBNyce

Biggest possession of the game.


----------



## kamego

Prince misses
and Rasheed hits the put back

Detroit by 3 with 54.7 seconds to go !!!!


----------



## P33r~

im dying here.


----------



## DetBNyce

That a boy Sheed!


----------



## Brian.

Sheed with the put back up 3 

54.7 secs left


----------



## kamego

miami calls a timeout


----------



## kamego

remember we play @ SA a few past 8 pm eastern time on ABC


----------



## kamego

thats my thursday schedule reminder for everyone


----------



## DetBNyce

Foul Shaq hard if he is about to score. No open threes, no and one's on Wade.


----------



## kamego

Pistons on the floor

Rasheed Ben Billups Prince Rip


----------



## kamego

Jump BALL 
Rip ties up Wade


----------



## DetBNyce

Great D there and beautiful shadowing of Wade.


----------



## kamego

pistons win the tip


----------



## kamego

prince is stripped

miami on the fast break

foul called on Billups

DJ to goto the line for 2 shots


----------



## P33r~

Yes!

EDIT: ok damn.


----------



## kamego

DJ misses the first wow


----------



## Brian.

Thank you DJ


----------



## DetBNyce

Dang.... that's ok. Get the ball into Billups after the FT's.


----------



## kamego

DJ makes the 2nd

Detroit 82
Miami 80
with 17.3 seconds to go !!!!!


----------



## kamego

Billups is fouled by Wade his 5th foul

He goes to the line for 2


----------



## Brian.

This is Billups time


----------



## kamego

Billups makes the 1st

3 point game


----------



## Brian.

Hits the first


----------



## DetBNyce

Big Shot puts us up 4. Huge.


----------



## kamego

Billups makes the second

Detroit 84
Miami 80


----------



## Brian.

Drains the 2nd


----------



## DetBNyce

I say let em through it in to Shaq. I'd rather they do that than Eddie Jones or Damon Jones hit some miraculous three pointer.


----------



## kamego

hello mr duncan meet Rasheed


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

Well we win......I will say it now.....4 points 15 seconds....yeah we got it


----------



## kamego

Miami used its last timeout


----------



## kamego

we covered the spread boys yesssss sirrrrr


----------



## kamego

Steve Smith checks into the game for Miami he will be throwing it in


----------



## Brian.

Billups needs to make 2 more


----------



## kamego

wade to shaq for 2

Billups is fould by DJ

2 free throws


----------



## kamego

Detroit 84
Miami 82 

Billups to the line for 2 with 11.6 to go


----------



## kamego

Billups makes the 1st
85-82


----------



## kamego

Billups makes the 2nd

86 -82


----------



## kamego

Wade misses the 3

Prince rebounds and i sfouled
with .5 to go in the game


----------



## Brian.

Well bring on the Spurs


----------



## DetBNyce

Whew! I love this team!


----------



## kamego

we're up 4 with 2 free throws and .5 seconds to play in the game i think we won


----------



## kamego

Prince hits the first 87-82


----------



## kamego

Prince hits the 2nd 88-82


----------



## kamego

Final

*Detroit 88*
Miami 82

NBA Finals start Thursday


----------



## Petey

kamego said:


> we're up 4 with 2 free throws and .5 seconds to play in the game i think we won


Zo is looking to Dumar already... asking if the Pistons need a back up center!

-Petey


----------



## kamego

Rasheed hugs Georga Blaha to cap the night off woohoo


----------



## Brian.

I think what makes this so sweet is the fact that Dwade did play and was very good for most of the game. The pistons got a legitmate win.


----------



## kisstherim

Congrats! :banana: :clap: 
hope u guys can take the spurs in the finals!!! :greatjob:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 






:cheers:


----------



## kamego

Petey said:


> Zo is looking to Dumar already... asking if the Pistons need a back up center!
> 
> -Petey



He can back up Darko lol


----------



## P33r~

Phew.

To San Antonio we go.


----------



## DetBNyce

Petey said:


> Zo is looking to Dumar already... asking if the Pistons need a back up center!
> 
> -Petey



LMAO! I regret not seeing his face. That would've been icing on the cake. 

I'm on a high right now. That was a great win.


----------



## kamego

I'm glad to see we beat the odds and won games 6 and 7. Where are those Heat fans that are usually talking on our board ? lol


----------



## YankeeNETicS

Good job guys! :clap:


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> I think what makes this so sweet is the fact that Dwade did play and was very good for most of the game. The pistons got a legitmate win.



Yup. He pretty much owned the third quarter. They even took the lead near the end, but we did what was necessary to pull it out in the end.

Inevitably you'll have your people that say if he was healthy he would've scored 40, but we did what we had to do and that's all that matters.


----------



## Petey

kamego said:


> He can back up Darko lol


Well yeah, he wants a ring THAT BAD!

-Petey


----------



## Lord Toranaga

[Dick Vitel voice] Back to the finals baby!! Back to the finals! Detroit Pistons, PTP-ers baby!!![/Dick Vitel voice]
:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## kamego

Bob Lainer was sent to give us the big throp tonight lol maybe the commish knew something we didn't


----------



## Copper

Huge win, and as I thought the refs let the players decide this one. Pretty well officiated game throughout. The Heat made some rediculous circus shots and I thought we were in real trouble. Wade and Shaq played well so I dont wanna hear any crap about the injuries for this one. This was a well fought battle by both teams and kinda the type of game I expected all of them to be in this series. Man it feels nice to see Zo and Shaq goin home...


----------



## RoyWilliams

Brian said:


> I think what makes this so sweet is the fact that Dwade did play and was very good for most of the game. The pistons got a legitmate win.


I disagree, i dont think he played well at all, you could tell he was hurting badly.


----------



## froggyvk

Woooohooooo!


----------



## RoyWilliams

kamego said:


> I'm glad to see we beat the odds and won games 6 and 7. Where are those Heat fans that are usually talking on our board ? lol


Talking about injuries.


----------



## Copper

RoyWilliams said:


> I disagree, i dont think he played well at all, you could tell he was hurting badly.


 Come on, he was drivin to the hole and contorting and hitting circus shots in the 3rd.


----------



## UD40

Thanks for giving me the series I knew this would be. Hats off to you guys. Its hard for me to get over another heart breaker, last year Wade proved he's nice, this year he solidified his superstar, and it sucks that him, ej, shaq, and zo cant get a shot at the title. Good luck in the finals


----------



## Brian.

RoyWilliams said:


> I disagree, i dont think he played well at all, you could tell he was hurting badly.


He played a helluva lot better then I expected. He had good lateral movement sure he wasn't a 100% but by game 7 of the ECF most guys are hurting in some way.


----------



## WSU151

Congratulations to the Pistons and to their fans. Your team showed why they are the defending champs. Good luck to you guys in the Finals - it was a fun series, I'm glad it went to seven games, and we'll hopefully do this again next year! Again, congratulations!


----------



## kamego

RoyWilliams said:


> Talking about injuries.



Yeah I saw that. We beat the Lakers I hear injuries, we beat the Heat I hear injuries...Wade did have a huge 3rd quarter. My life will be complete when the Pistons when something and I don't hear the word injuries lol


----------



## kamego

Much respect to all the heat fans who stoped by after the game. It's nice to hear from true basketball fans.


----------



## Brian.

Go DJ! said:


> Thanks for giving me the series I knew this would be. Hats off to you guys. Its hard for me to get over another heart breaker, last year Wade proved he's nice, this year he solidified his superstar, and it sucks that him, ej, shaq, and zo cant get a shot at the title. Good luck in the finals


Thx you guys played better then I thought you would. DWade is going to be a superstar if he isn't already. Its pointless to play the what if game but if you guys had Shaq of 5 years ago you would have beaten us.


----------



## kamego

If I see one more commerical about "The Closer" i am getting rid of my cable lol


----------



## RoyWilliams

Brian said:


> He played a helluva lot better then I expected. He had good lateral movement sure he wasn't a 100% but by game 7 of the ECF most guys are hurting in some way.


He might have played better then expected but you could tell it wasnt the real Wade out there.


----------



## DetBNyce

WSU151 said:


> Congratulations to the Pistons and to their fans. Your team showed why they are the defending champs. Good luck to you guys in the Finals - it was a fun series, I'm glad it went to seven games, and we'll hopefully do this again next year! Again, congratulations!


Thanks, and that was a good series and a great game 7.


----------



## Brian.

Well I put all my points on the pistons again and am now the 3rd richest member. Just slightly behind petey but I should pass him sometime during the finals.


----------



## DetBNyce

Our play in the final minutes of the game gives me hope.


----------



## Badboyz

All I can say is "WOW".
That was a stressful game.
Wade seemed to be playing close to normal in the 3rd quarter, but I think he got a little worn out.
I think Wade is going to be a heck of a player, but as a Pistons fan, I am glad that his season is over.
He showed guts today, which reminded me of Isiah in '88, as well as Rip in the last series against the Pacers.
Unfortunately, injuries happen in B-ball and the team, as well as that player, need to figure out how to move on. The Pistons did it when Rip was limping last series and the Heat came way too close to doing it in this series.

Well, a few days off and they are at it again.
:clap:


----------



## kamego

If we happen to win again, Billups is putting himself in a nice spot to win the finals mvp. Hamilton makes the team run but Billups has a knack for doing all the right things to win at the end.


----------



## DetBNyce

Badboyz said:


> Unfortunately, injuries happen in B-ball and the team, as well as that player, need to figure out how to move on. The Pistons did it when Rip was limping last series and the Heat came way too close to doing it in this series.



noone mentions our injuries that much. Maybe it's because we find a way to still win. That's not a shot at Wade or Miami, but it's just the truth. We have went the majority of the last two post seasons with key injuries, and really even three (Billups vs. Jersey 2 yrs ago). Yet somehow our guys find a way to play and win. It shouldn't be a suprise to anyone that Shaq is ailing, besides his dominating presence inside, injuries come with him as well. Wade was hurt last year for a portion of the season, so it's not like these guys don't have injuries in their past history.

In the end I think it works out to our advantage because we don't necessarily count on one guy to get us baskets.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Oh btw good series.


----------



## kamego

Thanks RW hopefully the next one is just as good


----------



## DetBNyce

I wonder if Shaq now realizes that Rip isn't the only talented player on our roster.


----------



## kamego

I'm sure he will be asked a few questions, we'll see what he has to say. I am sure ESPN will have a lot of post game quotes on sportscenter tonight.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Let's go Spurs. :dead:


----------



## DetBNyce




----------



## DetBNyce

> Local television stations here showed footage all day of three Pistons entering a South Beach nightclub, Prive, at 2 a.m. Monday.
> 
> The stations tried to make a big deal out of it, but the three Pistons involved -- Chauncey Billups, Prince and Antonio McDyess -- don't drink alcohol. The reporter, Jill Martin of Channel 6, said in her report that the three Pistons weren't partying or carousing. They were just relaxing.
> 
> "Antonio was mad," Prince said. "He doesn't ever go out, ever. The one time he does, the cameras are there."
> 
> As Billups said, often on the road after a long flight, players can't fall asleep and prefer to spend some time unwinding.
> 
> "I don't ever worry about that stuff," coach Larry Brown said. "I know these guys care and I know how professional they are. I know they are doing the right things."
> 
> When reporters pursued the story before shoot-around, Campbell responded angrily.
> 
> "Get away from me with all that National Enquirer stuff," Campbell said when questioned by Martin.
> 
> "We're here to play a basketball game."


Just an interesting tidbit from an article and report that pparently was only shown in Miami.


----------

